# Bild erstellen



## Animayator (21. April 2007)

Hallo,

kann man mit visual studio.Net 2003 ein Bild erstellen (z.B. bitmap), das weiss ist mit einem schwarzen kasten in der mitte? Ich möchte eine bmp datei (oder auch jpg is wurst) als output file haben, nicht ein window in dem das bild drinne ist .Hab da keinerlei erfahrung. Wie geht man da ran, welche bibliotheken müssen included werden..
Hat jemand da ahnung, der mir helfen könnte?


----------



## the_undertaker (24. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab so was ähnliches (nur das Motiv war ein anderes) auch schon gemacht. Mit
	
	
	



```
std::ofstream outfile("dateiname.bmp", ios_base::out | ios_base::binary);
```
kannst du die Datei erzeugen und mit 
	
	
	



```
outfile.write(65);
```
einzelne Zeichen in die Datei schreiben. (Im Beispiel das ASCII-Zeichen 65 also 'A', durch das ios_base::binary wird es aber als Zahl, nicht als Zeichen behandelt, damit man auch ASCII "0" eingeben kann, wenn es nötig ist). Dazu brauchst du
	
	
	



```
#include <fstream>
using namespace std;
```
Den Aufbau von der Bitmap kannst du hier nachsehen. Ich hoffe, das hilft dir erstmal weiter, the_undertaker


----------



## the_undertaker (24. April 2007)

Noch 2 Sachen:
hier habe ich selber Hilfe bekommen, als ich Probleme mit der Bitmap hatte.
Wenn das nur so ein einfaches Bild ist, warum malst du es nicht mit Paint?(Oder ist das eher zur Übung?)
Gruß, the_undertaker


----------



## the_undertaker (10. Mai 2007)

Ach, übrigens, schreibst du in C, C# oder C++?


----------



## the_undertaker (25. Mai 2007)

Das ist ja jetzt einen Monat her, da würde es mich mal interessieren, wie weit du gekommen bist.


----------

